# @ weeks of Buick on the Bricks events finished Saturday.



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Arrived at 5:45 AM and got a decent spot to park sandwiched between a silver 1966 Riveria GS and a white 1984 Riveria.

Car was covered with dew so waited a bit then gave it a quick slick mist wipe down. and sat back to enjoy people watching and see the cars drive by for the lot across the street from Factory one as they arrived.

Along about 7:00 went searching for a cup of coffee and found it at the social club, I was told they call it today but is mostly ran by vets and their wives. 

Walked back to thre car and settled down to sip on the coffee and a tall lanky guy walks up and says HI Al. I had met him almost 3 years ago at a Friday night down town cruise when I was forced to park in the pit behind the secretary of state office in Davison Mi.
Back then he stopped and asked, Is this Earls car. Ya sort of in a way it is, It was realy Earls Wifes car.

So he tells me his name is Al and is the sales man that ordered the car for Mom and dad and a few more aftwards.
He went home and made up a package of Material for us back then, Ariel picture of the dealer ship that is no longet there. Pictures of Dad takeing Delivery of his 92 Park Avenue, the 98 Park and the 2004 Park.
The LeSabre plate our Buick now wears on the front.

Al had heard we had got the car painted and has been trying to catch us ever since to see it. We chatted a good amount of time and we walked down to see his 91 Reatta convertable.

Hopefully I will have the show pictures done tomorrow.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

I was planing on getting a picture of me and the new hat but my gabbyness and a car show got in the way.

I also should have mentioned most of the pictures I took were all Buicks. I did how ever venture up on saginaw street for a short jaunt and got some pictures of rat rods I have learned to like. 

Could have called this show Riverias on the Bricks they were out in droves.































A very rare Buick truck.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Valve in head engine in this one.










Couple really old ones.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

I didn't do a good job on this GS.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

1966 Riveria GS.

























 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

A New Buick Regal GS.












1986 LeSabre.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

A Fly over just before thr National Atheam was played









A pippie Chevell





A Plymouth by thr Flint Culinary school set up.







 AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

My venture out onto Saginaw where the masses are parked with street rods, rat rods, vintage American iron such as Chrysler corp cars, GM non Buick cars and of course FoMoCo cars and some from across the ponds on either east or west coast.
this well before noon when I felt one could stroll the street, stop and admire and take pictures of some that I found intresting.
It was much better than last year but for 2020 I must postpone breakfast and get over there about 7:00 AM











Rat Rod the first incuntered.
Body GM S10 PU,Assune running gear is S10 also, grill Allis Chalmbers tractor, Front bumper garden rakes,sun visor cross cut saw.






Street rod or Rat rod?






 Al


----------



## capetrees (Aug 19, 2019)

love any one of those Skylark GS's. Had one years ago. Never should have let it go.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

There are GS cars for sale today.

Possiably the last year Pontiac My dad worked on at Fisher Body Pontiac before retireing.





So many rat rods use truck cabs, this one appears a 50's GM 3100 body. Believe the Engine is Ford or Chrysler since the spark plug wires are running from a front of engine distributor mount.






This one was towed in on a dolly, feathers a flat head ford V8 engine.






This one is a F1 Ford body, on a 4x4 chassis, Exhust runs into the step for the front of the box.






Has a 30's Ford model T radrator shroud, Engine seems to be GM with a rear mount distrubtor. Of course a pick up truck body.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Kaiser Henery J. These cars are really rare, rarer yet is the Sears All State Version.
In all the cars shows I attend across Michigan this is only the third Henery J I have seen.





This is a Sears All State Version of the Henry J. I didn't get the front there were about 6 people crowded around discussing the Sears aspect of the car mostly they didn't know.
Google Sears Allstate to learn about it.
It was made cheaper than the regular Henery J.





A Buick Sky Lark for what ever reason chose to park with the hord. Possiably didn't get an invite or wanted to by pass the Buick club pitch. *You must join the national club to be a state club member. I don't like the Idea either.*






Here you go Cabin Fever, Remember the sign saying a 1952 CJ3A.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

I love Black cars and trucks, This Chrysler Rug Rat hauler tugged at my heart strings real bad. Love it and must say my most favorite car at this show after our Buick.






I really believe I have devlopped a aflaction for Rug Rat Haulers. They are rareer than most any model of car out there from the BIG 3.
this Pontiac I like a lot also and if it were black?







A trip down one of the side streets I spotted this one. Rat Rod or Start of a Project. A project begines some place and will require years of work most times.







Another beautiful project car. Appears a good paint job and possiably a year of labor and will be like new again.







And last of my crazy Idea to stroll Saginaw street. WHO Remembers the Little red Wagon of the 1960's and early 70's doing a wheel stand down a drag raceing track.
I sure do, looked much like this one but with a mid body engine mount.








 Al


----------



## milkman (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting Al, dad had a '40 Olds and I think I saw a '40 Buick, first pic is about '38 and saw a '41 or '42 also. I'm old, but have to guess at some of them.
In high school, my best friend got to drive his dad's '55 Buick to school on special occasions, he really thrashed that car and it just kept on going.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Your welcome I enjoy takeing pictures Of peoples cars. I miss a few and know I will never get another chance unless I make it again in 2020.


 AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Lots of Buick GS cars for sale here.

https://classiccars.com/listings/find/all-years/buick/gran-sport


 Al


----------

